# Looking for work



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend are looking to move out to cyprus in the early part of next year - She will be working at the Anassa hotel and I will be looking for work in IT.

Would I be better of looking for work once over there or should I start looking now ? as far as I am aware the best place to look for this type of work would probably be around the Limasol area ? We would be looking to move to the Paphos area, so we would also both need a car.

Does anyone know a good shipping company to ship over some of our belongings - we would not be bringing very much - the biggest thing would be a 37inch LCD TV ? any idea on price ?

We also have 2 cats - would anyone be able to recomend a company that would be able bring them over and any idea on the price ?

Many Thanks !


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

have a look at my link there is a lot of imfo on pets shipping and more.
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

It would certainly make the immigration procedures easier if you had a job and a contract before you arrived.

Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jet set pets are an excellent company and tend to be less expensive than some ofthe others. You can google them.
They brought our pets over for us nad we have recommended them to several other people who have been very happy with them.

As for your belongings if you can find someone else who is coming over and has a container with some space left in it that would be the cheapest way to get your things over here.


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Many Thanks for your reply - do you have any idea on price for bringing my animals ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry its a few years since we came over with our pets so I expect prices will have changed.
We did try several different pets shipping companies and found Jet Set Pets to be the most reasonable.
If you google them there is a contact numbe and they will give you a no obligation estimate. The most expensive things when we brought our pets with us was having to have travelling boxes made by a specialist company which conformed to the Air Authorities standards. Erm we didnt bring standard cat and dog type pets so there werent any easily available travelling boxes for them. It cost us £70 just for the right sort of box for a tortoise.:S


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have or know where I can get a list recruitment agencies around the Paphos and Limasol area ?


----------



## Lifechaser (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there,

Just registered to this site out of curiosity and Cyprus happens to be one of our chosen places to emigrate to. Trouble is, I'm also in IT and want to know the best resources to find jobs before any further consideration.
Do you or anyone know where to begin?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Try Cyprus Jobs they have some job listings but also the listings name some of the recruitment companies in Cyprus.

You could always do a search for 'job' 'jobs' 'vacancy' 'vacancies' and Cyprus. But then you are in IT, you've probably already done that and found the job listing sites!


----------

